# Rockler Router Table Top - Leveling screws



## vandomme2 (Jun 11, 2012)

I bought the ProPhenolic Top and it comes with 8 1/4x3/4 hex head plate leveling screws.

However the 8 holes in this top have no thread. Should there be or is this on purpose and the screws will tap themselves in? I am just not sure and I don't want to crack the phenolic as the holes are close to the edge. I have a Benchdog plate.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Paul, the screws will cut their own threads in the material and should not drift once adjusted.


----------



## supercat (Apr 23, 2010)

Mike is correct based on my understanding of Rockler's system. I'm in the process of building a new table and just received the Rockler plate and the additional hardware package that includes the 8 leveling screws and the 2 plate hold down screws. I'm laminating a piece of 3/4" MDF and a piece of 1/2" dense plywood to be covered both sides with Formica. The Rockler instruction sheet (found on line but not included in the hardware pack) indicate that the screws are self-tapping and require the drilling of 11/64" holes for the plate leveling screws. I'm going to use the plywood side of the table as the top side because I feel better about the leveling screws being in the plywood nearer to the plate although it probably makes no difference since the screws will be threaded in the MDF also. I think you will not have a problem at at in the phenolic top. Good luck!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The leveling screws in my Rockler table were also self tapping and have stayed right on for a couple of years now.


----------



## Jambe (Dec 1, 2012)

I bought the Rockler plate. Haven't done anything with it/installed it yet.

How on earth do you get the eight leveling screws set to the exact same height?

I am somewhat disappointed that the insert ring is not flush with the plate. About 1/64" above the plate--don't know how I am going to (sand) it down to make it flush.

Thanks to supercat/Jay for mentioning that instructions are on Rockler's web site. I'll go look for them as soon as I post this.


----------



## vandomme2 (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the help. The plate is only supported at the edges. Should the plate be better supported closer to the router? Are the plates stiff enough as they are basically only supported at the 8 points (of the leveling screws)? I do free hand and template routing of small curved parts and for these parts never use a fence. Should the plate be set a tiny bit higher than the table top as I don't want any part to snag while moving the part's outer end around the cutter and partially onto/over the table top. The part has an approximate outer diameter of 8 inches.


----------



## supercat (Apr 23, 2010)

*Info for Rockler Leveling Hardware Kit*

I didn't have enough posts to reply to the PM. Anyway, here is the link for the detailed instructions for placing the plate leveling hardware. It is found under the Rockler template guide because they obviously want you to buy that from them. I read mixed reviews and decided I would make my own which I will get to this weekend. Here's the link: The forum will not let me post a URL because I do not have 10 posts yet. If you send me a private message with your email I will be happy to send the link to you!


----------



## supercat (Apr 23, 2010)

The instructions for the leveling hardware kit is found under the Rockler template guide for the plate under "More Info"


----------



## supercat (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm sorry that I couldn't send the direct link but the forum rules require that I have to have 10 posts first. I'm trying to comply with that!


----------



## supercat (Apr 23, 2010)

Maybe if I keep posting, similar to the old Burma Shave signs along the highway, I can get to 10!


----------



## supercat (Apr 23, 2010)

Well I'm half way there. I hope everyone has had a wonderful Christmas and will have a Happy New Year but I fear the coming year will not be happy for many of us.


----------



## supercat (Apr 23, 2010)

Please son't stop me now - I'm on a roll! Almost there! I will get back to the main purpose of this forum, routing. I really like my Bosch 1617 EVS and look forward to getting this new table built. I had actually wanted to use the Kreg leveling blocks on my new table and ordered them. Unfortunately, I couldn't figure out how to install them and make the Rockler plate fit because the corner radii for the Kreg and Rockler plates are very different. The Rockler plate has a smaller radius and the Kreg leveling blocks have a much bigger radius which would have caused a big problem in the corners! Fortunately, I ordered the Rockler hardware also and I will go that route.


----------



## supercat (Apr 23, 2010)

Now, I need only this post and I can post the direct link to the Rockler leveling hardware.


----------



## supercat (Apr 23, 2010)

My apologies to everyone again for all the posts but I can now (hopefully) post the direct link to the Rockler Router Insert Plate leveling hardware. Here it is: (drum roll) http://www.rocklerpro.com/tech/RTD10315010AA.pdf


----------



## vandomme2 (Jun 11, 2012)

supercat said:


> My apologies to everyone again for all the posts but I can now (hopefully) post the direct link to the Rockler Router Insert Plate leveling hardware. Here it is: (drum roll) http://www.rocklerpro.com/tech/RTD10315010AA.pdf


These are instructions for making the opening not for leveling the plate. Maybe Rockler assumes leveling the plate does not need instructions?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

vandomme2 said:


> These are instructions for making the opening not for leveling the plate. Maybe Rockler assumes leveling the plate does not need instructions?


Hi Paul - you are probably right there. I went through the Rockler site and couldn't find any instructions for the leveling screws.
From the picture, it looks like there are bosses in/under the lip that holds the plate. I would put one of the screws in each of the 4 corners to start with. Screw them down until they are 3/8" below the top surface of the table and put the plate on top with no router. Use a straight edge and adjust each as required until the plate is flush with the top surface all around. Install the last two and do the same thing. That should be the last time you need to touch them so you should be good to go.


----------



## supercat (Apr 23, 2010)

I found the instructions for the opening to be sufficient for me to figure out where to put the leveling screws - two in each corner. What I plan to do is to first locate the machine screw insert for the plate hold downs in opposite diagonal corners by placing the plate on my routed table top and then marking the hold down locations. I also plan to use a tip I saw on a video about using the drill press (unpowered) to install the insert for the hold down. You just turn the chuck in the drill press by hand after placing a threaded screw in the insert to ensure perpendicular alignment of the hold down insert. Once I have the hold down inserts installed, it will be easy to figure out where the leveling screws should go and I'll use the same measurement in the two corners that do not have the hold down insert. Seems fairly simple to me but then maybe I'm just a simple person. LOL I like the fact that the Rockler plate has eight screws and just think installing them in the corners, by pairs, on the tangents coming out of the corner makes perfect sense as long as they are close to being symmetrical in each of the four corners.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

supercat said:


> I found the instructions for the opening to be sufficient for me to figure out where to put the leveling screws - two in each corner. What I plan to do is to first locate the machine screw insert for the plate hold downs in opposite diagonal corners by placing the plate on my routed table top and then marking the hold down locations. I also plan to use a tip I saw on a video about using the drill press (unpowered) to install the insert for the hold down. You just turn the chuck in the drill press by hand after placing a threaded screw in the insert to ensure perpendicular alignment of the hold down insert. Once I have the hold down inserts installed, it will be easy to figure out where the leveling screws should go and I'll use the same measurement in the two corners that do not have the hold down insert. Seems fairly simple to me but then maybe I'm just a simple person. LOL I like the fact that the Rockler plate has eight screws and just think installing them in the corners, by pairs, on the tangents coming out of the corner makes perfect sense as long as they are close to being symmetrical in each of the four corners.


Hi Jay, most don't even bother with the hold downs. Between the router hanging off the bottom of the plate and the fence clamped on top, I've heard of no reported instances of the router getting away.


----------

